# [mldonkey] no conecta a ningun servidor

## Theasker

Desde hace ya tiempo (1 mes) tengo el mldonkey que no me conecta a ningún servidor por lo que ni baja ni sube nada, he mirado el archivo de configuración (downloads.ini) y está igual q lo tenía, no he tocado nada y antes funcionaba.

----------

## zx80

En amule me pasaba algo igual y le añadía manualmente loas servidores en el archivo adresses.dat. No se si ese archivo existe en mldonkey, pero revisa todos los archivos a ver si alguno está vacio y protegido de escritura.

----------

## Theasker

a mi el amule me va perfectamente pero el mldonkey sin cambiar nada de repente no se conecta a na

----------

## ps2

Has probado a meter un serverlist nuevo? (supongo que hablas de la red ed2k)

----------

## pacho2

¿estás usando una versión reciente de mldonkey?

----------

## Theasker

la Ãºltima 2.8.7, en el /etc/portage/package.keywords lo tengo como inestable para tener siempre la Ãºltima versiÃ³n (que me lo puse a raÃ­z de este "fallo")

----------

## lukin-amd64

Supongo que antes de usar el mldonkey has levantado el dominio no ?

/etc/init.d/mldonkey start 

Saludos

----------

## Theasker

 :Laughing:  si, sino ya me dirÃ¡s como puedo acceder a su administraciÃ³n por web http://127.0.0.1:4080 y ver q no se conecta a ningun server. Pero gracias por preguntar q hay q revistar todo, a alguien le funcina el mldonkey?

----------

## gringo

a mi me funcionó bastante bien cuando lo usé. Creo que tu problema radica en lo que te pregunta ps2: 

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> Has probado a meter un serverlist nuevo? (supongo que hablas de la red ed2k)

 

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *lukin-amd64 wrote:*   

> Supongo que antes de usar el mldonkey has levantado el dominio no ?
> 
> /etc/init.d/mldonkey start 
> 
> Saludos

 

Supongo que te refieres al "demonio" o "daemon"  :Razz: 

 *Theasker wrote:*   

>  si, sino ya me dirÃ¡s como puedo acceder a su administraciÃ³n por web http://127.0.0.1:4080 y ver q no se conecta a ningun server. Pero gracias por preguntar q hay q revistar todo, a alguien le funcina el mldonkey?

 

No hace falta para nada iniciar el servicio/demonio como root, y de hecho no es muy aconsejable si se va a tener abierto el interfaz web abierto, a no ser que sepamos bien lo que hacemos. Cuantos menos servicios tengamos corriendo como root, más restringiremos posibles daños en caso de que dicho servicio se vea comprometido. 

Con lanzar mlnet en una ventana de terminal o desde nuestro ~/.bashrc es suficiente para que funcione, y podamos usar cualquier gui, el interfaz telnet en 4000 o el web en 4080. Mejor si se hace desde una cuenta distinta de la de tu usuario normal, porque así tus datos estarán también a salvo, y como mucho solo se vulnerará lo que esté en dicha cuenta.

Aquí anda perfectamente así, y jamás lo he usado como root. Como te dicen más arriba, chequea tu server list, y recuerda que tener 5000 servidores y dar conexión a 50 simultáneos no te garantiza mejor conectividad, sobre todo si lo tienes configurado para descargar más servidores al conectar, porque eso te garantiza que vas a coger muchos servidores basura y a tener una mayor cuota de leechers. Con tener una lista reducida (la oficial del emule vale) y conectar a un par de ellos o tres, todo debería ir bien en unas cuantas horas (esto siempre tarda en coger carrerilla).

Otra cosa que deberías mirar es que tu firewall no esté capando ningún puerto, y en cualquier caso, siempre puedes mirar los logs de iptables y los de mldonkey para ver si hay errores extraños de algún tipo.

----------

## Theasker

yo el servicio lo tengo puesto en el rc-update para q arranque al principio y no uso firewall, xq aun soy demasiado novato para meterme con el iptables, osea q no puede ser eso, no tengo ni idea de q puede ser, esto me dice el mlnet.log al hacer un /etc/init.d/mldonkey restart (como root):

```
2007/07/16 12:45:56 [cO] Started logging...

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [EDK] discarding partial chunks hashes, computed hash is wrong for Brian Templeton - The Sad Sell.mp3

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [EDK] discarding partial chunks hashes, computed hash is wrong for Brian Templeton - Melosa.mp3

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [EDK] discarding partial chunks hashes, computed hash is wrong for Brian Templeton - Home.mp3

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [cCO] Options correctly saved

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] Check http://www.mldonkey.org for updates

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] enabling networks:

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] ---- enabling Donkey ----

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [EDK] Error: Exception open failed on /home/p2p/downloads/incoming/pelis/Fascinating Nature.avi: Permission denied during startup

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] using port 4662 (client_port TCP)

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] using port 4666 (client_port UDP)

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] ---- enabling BitTorrent ----

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] using port 6882 (client_port TCP)

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] using port 6881 (tracker_port TCP)

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] ---- enabling FileTP ----

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] ---- enabling interfaces ----

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] using port 4080 (http_port)

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] using port 4000 (telnet_port)

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] using port 4001 (gui_port)

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] disabled networks: none

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] To command: telnet 127.0.0.1 4000

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] Or with browser: http://127.0.0.1:4080

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] For a GUI check out http://sancho-gui.sourceforge.net

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] Connect to IP 127.0.0.1, port 4001

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] If you connect from a remote machine adjust allowed_ips

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [cCO] Options correctly saved

2007/07/16 12:45:56 [dMain] Core started

2007/07/16 12:45:57 [cWeb] request server.met (http://www.gruk.org/server.met.gz)

2007/07/16 12:45:57 [cWeb] request guarding.p2p (http://www.bluetack.co.uk/config/level1.gz)

2007/07/16 12:45:57 [cWeb] request contact.dat (http://download.overnet.org/contact.dat)

2007/07/16 12:45:57 [cWeb] request geoip.dat (http://www.maxmind.com/download/geoip/database/GeoIP.dat.gz)

2007/07/16 12:45:57 [cWeb] Failure("Unknown kind [nodes.gzip]") while loading http://update.kceasy.com/update/fasttrack/nodes.gzip

2007/07/16 12:45:57 [cWeb] downloading newer web_infos/server.met.gz, HTML header (Mon, 16 Jul 2007 10:45:01 GMT)

2007/07/16 12:45:58 [EDK] server.met loaded from http://www.gruk.org/server.met.gz

2007/07/16 12:45:58 [EDK] 48 servers found, 4 new ones inserted

2007/07/16 12:46:01 [cSha] /home/p2p/downloads/incoming/musica/videos/Creedence Clearwater Revival in Concert DVDRip by Skywalky.avi will not be shared (exception open failed on /home/p2p/downloads/in$

2007/07/16 12:46:05 [cWeb] using local version of web_infos/contact.dat (08:16  Wed 22 Nov 2006), HTML header (Wed, 22 Nov 2006 08:16:19 GMT)

2007/07/16 12:46:05 [OV] contact.dat loaded from http://download.overnet.org/contact.dat, added 500 peers

2007/07/16 12:46:06 [cWeb] using local version of web_infos/GeoIP.dat.gz (16:56  Mon 02 Jul 2007), HTML header (Mon, 02 Jul 2007 16:56:44 GMT)

2007/07/16 12:46:06 [Geo] country edition database loaded

2007/07/16 12:46:07 [HTTPcl] Error 400 received for HEAD http://coblitz.codeen.org:3125/min.midco.net/jinx/bluetack/level1.gz, re-try GET

2007/07/16 12:46:08 [cWeb] using local version of web_infos/level1.gz (09:18  Sat 14 Jul 2007), HTML header (Sat, 14 Jul 2007 09:18:12 GMT)

2007/07/16 12:46:08 [IPblock] loading web_infos/level1.gz

2007/07/16 12:46:10 [IPblock] 173706 ranges loaded - optimized to 152128

```

----------

## opotonil

Pues asi por el log lo unico que se me ocurre es que revises los permisos de ficheros y directorios que utiliza mldonkey, no vaya a ser que este intentando leer o escribir en algun sitio en el que no puede, lo digo mas que nada por:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 2007/07/16 12:45:56 [EDK] Error: Exception open failed on /home/p2p/downloads/incoming/pelis/Fascinating Nature.avi: Permission denied during startup 
> ...

 

Salu2.

PD: si no recuerdo mal, mldonkey crea y utiliza por defecto el directorio "/home/p2p/.mldonkey/incoming/" y por lo que veo tu estas utilizando "/home/p2p/downloads/incoming/" asegurate de que tenga "drwxr-xr-x p2p users" (y lo mismo todos los que cuelguen de el y utilice el mldonkey) y de que este correctamente configurado el cambio en el downloads.ini (imagino que lo este o sino no intentaria cargar nada desde "/home/p2p/downloads/incoming/").

----------

## Theasker

ok, revisarÃ© eso aunque no se q tiene q ver para conectarse

----------

